# Best HGH



## superman39 (Jun 2, 2012)

What's the best quality HGH out there right now?


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 2, 2012)

i like this thread

let's hear it

i hear hyges and rips

id pike to try the rips

no personal experience yet with any hgh


----------



## fsoe (Jun 2, 2012)

Me and 3 friends are on novos and we all LUV them


----------



## NVRBDR (Jun 2, 2012)

My first choice would be HRT (legal and legit) from a clinic, but if it is too expensive, I would check out the labs thread for great info on what has been tried, tested and proven.


----------



## the_predator (Jun 3, 2012)

The best HGH is...the shit that isn't fake! LOL


----------



## vannesb (Jun 3, 2012)

Check out the Lab thread for results for the price and quality Blue tops!


----------



## tinyshrek (Jun 3, 2012)

From what I've researched(and I've researched ALOT) most consistent and most liked are Rips, Hyges and NQK Kigs. Bump for personal results


----------



## Grozny (Jun 3, 2012)

Hygene is g2g


----------



## spicyer (Jun 3, 2012)

Ansomone is by far the best hgh I've used in the last 8 years.


----------



## keith1569 (Jun 3, 2012)

U have had good success with nqk huh. U have any labs of it? I have heard mixed about em


----------



## tinyshrek (Jun 3, 2012)

keith1569 said:


> U have had good success with nqk huh. U have any labs of it? I have heard mixed about em



I was actually talking research and talking to bbers etc lol! Not RESEARCH


----------



## keith1569 (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh lol


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jun 3, 2012)

Best GH on the market is made by Serono/Serostim.  I've use most of what's out there, nothing compares to this stuff.  Oh, and you don't have to keep the kits in the fridge (until you mix a bottle).  Shit works faster than any other GH out there, IMHO.  Only problem is finding them, as they are very hard to come by.  Some sites on line sell a 126iu kit for nearly $2K.  It's all I use.





/V


----------



## tinyshrek (Jun 3, 2012)

That is what a local pro here is on( just placed third fairly recently). You have to know people or have deep pockets for HG growth.


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 3, 2012)

damn it

i had an opportunity to buy seros for like $600


got into a fight with the guy though,so there goes that


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 3, 2012)

Sereno sizen
norditropin novonordisk
sandoz
top of the top! but expensive..no way you can get legit one 100iu under 1000€!!!!!! its around 1300$!!!


----------



## TwisT (Jun 3, 2012)

I like the GH my pituitary spits out


----------



## VonEric (Jun 3, 2012)

I havent used them yet.. but the labwork ive seen coming back on the blue tops is pretty good. Ill be.honest i had always been hesitant to dish out that much mulah for something that could be bunk.. Thanks to this site we can now see what lab testing is coming back  at.. And no matter what you go with you can some confidence if you check out the testing section that your not pissin your money away.. VE


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jun 3, 2012)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Sereno sizen
> norditropin novonordisk
> sandoz
> top of the top! but expensive..no way you can get legit one 100iu under 1000€!!!!!! its around 1300$!!!



Not true.  We should not be discussing prices here, but I will say this...my 126iu Serostim kits cost far less than half of what you quoted for a kit.  Granted, not on line....but locally.





/V


----------



## J.thom (Jun 3, 2012)

I've never ran gH but I've herd great things about Z blue tops. Do your own research though


----------



## Bieberhole69 (Jun 3, 2012)

Serostim. It's made from unicorn tears.


----------



## Grozny (Jun 4, 2012)

VictorZ06 said:


> Not true.  We should not be discussing prices here, but I will say this...my 126iu Serostim kits cost far less than half of what you quoted for a kit.  Granted, not on line....but locally.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I m agreed with u, u can get a good serono for a decent price, even better if u buy them from Mexico,Thailand u can get  them a very cheap.


----------



## superman39 (Jun 7, 2012)

Great info guys. I found a few local sources who claim to have Genotropin and Serostim. Now I've done some research and both are good quality. By looking at the product, how can I be certain of authenticity of the package?


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jun 7, 2012)

i just dont understand how people have the money to afford to run hgh at the doses and time it takes to get results.along with your gear ,supplments ,protien,food gym membership etc.i can afford all of it but the hgh i would love to run it some day but just so much money not to know what your going to get and what kind of results i am going to get for that amount of money.and a lot of poking.not saying how much you pay or money talk but on average how much does it cost to run hgh a month ball park?i have heard close to 1k a month thats not right is it?


----------



## maniac0614 (Jun 7, 2012)

HGH does get expensive especially running 10iu on off days and 15iu of workout days!


----------



## superman39 (Jun 7, 2012)

I will run 5iu ED for 6 months. Have some money saved. Mind as well spend it on my body. Oh it's expensive but worth it. Just make sure you get something good.


----------



## jackedtmg (Jun 26, 2012)

xxx


----------



## XYZ (Jun 26, 2012)

Riptropins


----------



## jackedtmg (Jun 26, 2012)

XYZ...why don't you answer my question instead of pull down my post...tool


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 26, 2012)

Novotropins or Riptropin


----------



## XYZ (Jun 27, 2012)

jackedtmg said:


> XYZ...why don't you answer my question instead of pull down my post...tool




You're posting the exact same things in several threads that are very old.  Why not just start a new thread and get the answer you want without everyone having to scroll through several other posts to see yours?

As far as your "tool" comment, whatever you say Bro.


----------



## jackedtmg (Jun 27, 2012)

@ XYZ...Aww how cute, you warned me! Looks like the comment rings true, and once again with your extensive experience of almost 4k posts you still refuse to answer the question. If I wanted the question answered don't you think I'd ask it a few times? If I knew what I was doing on this site don't you think I'd know the advise your spitting out at me, but no I don't and I'll straight up admit it! Don't go around acting all in charge and laying down the law when it shouldn't be a hard question for a 4k post guy I'm guessing...this site is sad, very sad...all 4k post guys and up----attack all newbies!!!


----------



## Coop817 (Jun 27, 2012)

jackedtmg said:


> @ XYZ...Aww how cute, you warned me! Looks like the comment rings true, and once again with your extensive experience of almost 4k posts you still refuse to answer the question. If I wanted the question answered don't you think I'd ask it a few times? If I knew what I was doing on this site don't you think I'd know the advise your spitting out at me, but no I don't and I'll straight up admit it! Don't go around acting all in charge and laying down the law when it shouldn't be a hard question for a 4k post guy I'm guessing...this site is sad, very sad...all 4k post guys and up----attack all newbies!!!



negged for fucking with XYZ


----------



## jackedtmg (Jun 27, 2012)

@ Coop817...I'm guessing Coop187 was taken? LMAO! Coop817, I was wondering what "negged" means? Also, why are you getting involved in some one esles business? Do you have a cruch on XYZ? I mean you don't even know what went down so go pick a name where you can use 187 so you can not be so testy and jump in other peoples business. Thank you for understand!


----------



## XYZ (Jun 27, 2012)

jackedtmg said:


> @ XYZ...Aww how cute, you warned me! Looks like the comment rings true, and once again with your extensive experience of almost 4k posts you still refuse to answer the question. If I wanted the question answered don't you think I'd ask it a few times? If I knew what I was doing on this site don't you think I'd know the advise your spitting out at me, but no I don't and I'll straight up admit it! Don't go around acting all in charge and laying down the law when it shouldn't be a hard question for a 4k post guy I'm guessing...this site is sad, very sad...all 4k post guys and up----attack all newbies!!!




Just a thought here.......Maybe reading the rules and the stickys might be a good place to start.  If that doesn't work there is this thing called the search function, that seems to work well also.

If those two things don't work out please start a new thread and I would be more than happy to try and help you with any questions you might have.  Will that work for you?


----------



## jackedtmg (Jun 27, 2012)

Wow, XYZ, you are human! No hard feelings, but I was shocked at how you handled me asking a question. I agree repatitiveness is annoying, but it's knida tough not to be when I have pharma grade hgh staring me in the face begging to be used. So, to answer your question, yes. That will work for me. No hard feelings either, but the warning thing was kinda "over the top" (p.s. great arm wrestling movie).

Moving forward, the original question was, and I'd love your assistance in answering it...0.4 mcgs = 1.2 ius? Is this correct and is the general rule in converting mcgs to iu's to times the mcgs by 3 to get your desired iu about. For example, 0.2 mcgs = .06 ius....0.8mcgs = 2.4 ius. I ask this question because I have Genotropin Pens 36 iu a pen staring me in the face! 

Other side info...I'm 29 years old, and have done about 10 steroid cycles in my life. My biggest was last summer at 6'0 265lbs with a 10 rep max bench press of 395lbs. My body doesn't want to get any bigger on the sust250, Anavar, Tren, and a few others, so I wanted to start HGH to blow through my body limits. I've been working out since I was 15 years old and did so all natural till the age of 25. I'm very educated with supplements and in general, but I joined here because I just lost $1,200 on bunk yellow top I.P. HGH...got $510 back by beating it out of the bastard...anyway, how many IU's a day should I start with. I was thinking 2ius since I'm 29 almost 30 and since I've never taken HGH. I feel comfortable with 2 ius too, because it's pharma grade not underground crap from China which aint dosed right. So, XYZ...what do you say Pal!


----------



## XYZ (Jun 27, 2012)

For your goals I would use 5-10ius pwo on training days only.  I would also start with 5,000 calories a day with a split of 400g protein / 700g carbs and 56g fats.  EVERY TWO WEEKS you'll need to add 200-300 calories.  Every 8 weeks you'll need to up the dose on the gear.

The GH will keep you lean, so don't be afraid to eat.  You'll need to run the GH for 6 months minimum to see real results.  50mcgs T3 would hurt either.

That's what I would do.

Just remember, you need to eat to break through your plateaus, don't be afraid to throw in some dirty meals either.

On off training days I would keep the calories around 4000 and cut the carbs in half if not more.  Keep protein the same and increase your fats.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 27, 2012)

there isn't a simple conversion of mcg to iu's. Because iu's are a measurement that vary by each drug. You can't use the same conversion of say Vitamin C to GH. Iu's are a measurement of the potency of the drug. It has nothing to do with its mass. 

negg'd as well.


----------



## THEWIZARDOFKOZ (Jun 27, 2012)

how is every running their HGH? number of ius per day and for how long?

thanks


----------



## Calves of Steel (Jun 27, 2012)

Novos are excellent. Can't get at them at the moment though so I'm trying to get the in with rips but it's such a pain.


----------



## The Big Sexy (Jun 27, 2012)

XYZ said:


> Riptropins



Riptropins are awesome... 

Genotropins are divine...


----------



## teezhay (Jun 27, 2012)

My nightmare is shelling out two grand for a load of mislabeled GHRP-6. For this reason, I'd never pop for anything but legit HRT from a reputable clinic.

BTW, anyone know what the typical price range is like for HRT? Or does it vary too widely between locations?

Thanks bros


----------



## aminoman74 (Jun 28, 2012)

Hyges are great gh also.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jun 28, 2012)

If you can't grow on sust and tren then it's time to eat something


----------



## THEWIZARDOFKOZ (Jun 28, 2012)

XYZ said:


> For your goals I would use 5-10ius pwo on training days only. I would also start with 5,000 calories a day with a split of 400g protein / 700g carbs and 56g fats. EVERY TWO WEEKS you'll need to add 200-300 calories. Every 8 weeks you'll need to up the dose on the gear.
> 
> The GH will keep you lean, so don't be afraid to eat. You'll need to run the GH for 6 months minimum to see real results. 50mcgs T3 would hurt either.
> 
> ...




Pwo, pre or post workout? also, how long after injecting do i have to wait until i eat. i read 1 hour


----------



## XYZ (Jun 29, 2012)

THEWIZARDOFKOZ said:


> Pwo, pre or post workout? also, how long after injecting do i have to wait until i eat. i read 1 hour



I would suggest some reseach Bro and not just take answers and run with them.  You should at least have an idea of what you're doing and why.....in my opinion.


----------



## swithuk (Jul 16, 2012)

VictorZ06 said:


> Best GH on the market is made by Serono/Serostim.  I've use most of what's out there, nothing compares to this stuff.  Oh, and you don't have to keep the kits in the fridge (until you mix a bottle).  Shit works faster than any other GH out there, IMHO.  Only problem is finding them, as they are very hard to come by.  Some sites on line sell a 126iu kit for nearly $2K.  It's all I use.
> 
> hi . Serono/Serostim ? ive never heard of this .  is this the name of the g.h or thats the name of the company ? (as id like to track it down ) im about to start using Ansomone but you sound like a real vet so id consider changing
> 
> thanks


----------



## swithuk (Jul 19, 2012)

i just got some ansome through the post and ive cheked serial number etc . it was only 1 box . but im surprised it got through customs . on the front shed put medical supplies . but on the bottom they can attached some certificates saying it was hgh ! so im surprised it got through - or are customs just not interested in small amounts ? plus they had put my name on the box ( i asked them not to !) can you get in trouble for a couple of boxes a time ? (200 i.u )


----------

